# Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???



## 94Ruben (11. Juni 2011)

Moin ich wollte morgen Nachtangeln machen auf Karpfen, habe aber nur elektronische Bissanzeiger ohne Funk,ich will schlafen, da wir mehrere Nächte machen.. deswegen bin ich in einem Zelt, meine Frage ist nun denkt ihr ich höre die Bissanzeiger wenn die Ruten ca 2 meter von meinen zelt wegstehen??? Die Bissanzeiger sind relativ laut.. am tag hört man sie auch noch in ca 50m entfernung. Hat jmd villt Erfahrungen damit? Ich habe nämlich keine Lust das meine Ruten am morgen ins Wasser gezogen wurden.

Wäre über jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## NickAdams (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

Bei zwei Metern und neuen Batterien sehe ich kein Problem. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie tief du normalerweise schläfst....

So long,

Nick


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

Das ist überhaupt kein Problem, wir pennen i.d.R. auf einem Kajütboot bei 
geschlossener Koje und hören die Piepser selbst bei mittlerer Lautstärke problemlos.


----------



## littleFisherman (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

Hi,

ist überhaupt kein Problem. Beim angeln hast du normalerweise eh einen bissl leichteren Schlaf und bei nem schöönen Run stehste bei 2 metern abstand senkrecht in der Liege. Hatte ich letztes Wochenende auch erst  Bei 4 Vollruns in der nacht aus dem Tiefschlaf geschellt, die Piepser hörste hundertpro 

Petri


----------



## Backfire (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

5m Wäscheleine von der Rute zum Fußgelenk ... |supergri


----------



## karphecht (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

Die Sorge habe ich auch immer! Wenn es nur eine Nacht rausgeht, lasse ich mich stündlich aufwecken. Dann schaue ich kurz nach meinem Ruten und leg mich wieder aufs Ohr.


----------



## ueber (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

Also ich würde bei mehreren Nächten den Schlaf auf den Tag verlegen.
Wenn das Wetter schön ist, kann man draußen vorm Zelt schlafen und ist zum Abend hin wieder Top-fit.

Aber wenn du die Nacht zum Schlafen nutzen willst, dann brauchst du dir auch keine Sorgen machen, das hörst du schon.
Wenn unser Rauchmelder im Flur los geht, was bei geschlossener Schlafzimmertür in etwa der Lautstärke eines Bissmelders entspricht, dann stehe ich auch sofort Senkrecht im Bett.
Bis jetzt immer Fehlalarm 

Zur Not nimm eine Frau mit zum Angeln, die sind Evolutionsbedingt auf hohe Töne sensibilisiert.
Deswegen wachen Frauen auch schneller auf als Männer, wenn das Baby schreit. Hat also nichts mit Gleichgültigkeit zu tun!


----------



## Schneidi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

Hängt davon ab wie tief du schläfst. Ich hab vorgestern sogar meinen Funker nicht gehört.


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

So fett ich auch bin... wenn es erstmal piept bin ich in 2 sekunden an den ruten


----------



## Christian13 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

Ja das stimmt und wenn der gehilfe ne Sekunde zu spät ist gibts anschiss nä steffen ? Da haben wir ja erfahrung mit xD


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (20. September 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

 ne sekunde sachta
wenn du da ausm zelt was murmelst von wegen mmm ebn noch hose anziehen...mmmmmm  ich steh da in boxershort, bahfuß, friere mir alles ab und du ziehst dir erstmal ne hose an


----------



## Christian13 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

Lass mich ;D
:vik:


----------



## Deep Down (21. September 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

Hol Dir nen Funkbissanzeiger, dannn weckste nicht den Ganzen Teich auf!


----------



## rob (21. September 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Hol Dir nen Funkbissanzeiger, dannn weckste nicht den Ganzen Teich auf!



so seh ich das auch, es gibt echt nichts mühsameres, als leute ohne funk in der nacht.
und wenn sie dann noch beim auslegen der ruten ebenso den bissanzeiger eingeschalten haben und die schnur gespannt wird ufffff...

aber, wenn es nicht strak regnet, du nicht besoffen oder schwerhörig bist, wirst du schon aufwachen.

würde vorschalgen, du legst dich in voller montur in den schlafsack, den zeit um sich anzuziehen hast du bei einem vollrun nicht.
am anfang stand ich auch oft planlos in unterhosen und barfuss am wassser, seit dem schlaf ich immer in voller montur .
lg rob


----------



## eric02 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*



94Ruben schrieb:


> Moin ich wollte morgen Nachtangeln machen auf Karpfen, habe aber nur elektronische Bissanzeiger ohne Funk,ich will schlafen, da wir mehrere Nächte machen.. deswegen bin ich in einem Zelt, meine Frage ist nun denkt ihr ich höre die Bissanzeiger wenn die Ruten ca 2 meter von meinen zelt wegstehen??? Die Bissanzeiger sind relativ laut.. am tag hört man sie auch noch in ca 50m entfernung. Hat jmd villt Erfahrungen damit? Ich habe nämlich keine Lust das meine Ruten am morgen ins Wasser gezogen wurden.
> 
> Wäre über jede Antwort dankbar.



die wirst du auch in der nacht hören,wenn man sie am tag schon aus ca 50 meter entfernung hört.und in klamotten schlafen ist besser.man ist schneller startklar,und jetzt ende september auch wärmer


----------



## Angler 212 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

vieleicht hasst du ja ein wecker der ähnlich laut ist, stell in mal auf 3 uhr in der nacht, wenn du dann aufwachst weist du das du auch den bissanzeiger hörst#6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

Seh ich anders... ich höre meine Wecker *NIE*! Ich brauche 2 Handy`s + 1 Wecker -> 6 Weckzeiten und das über eine Stunde verteilt damit ich wach werde.

Mein Bissanzeiger piepst auch nur kurz, dann steh ich schon senkrecht.


----------



## Pat 79 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*

Jap, geht mir ähnlich.

Liegt wohl daran das man am Wasser nicht ganz so feste schläft wie zu Hause im Bettchen.

Oder es ist ein Urinstinkt von uns "Jägern", ähnlich wie bei einer Mutter die sofort wach wird wenn ihr Baby im Nachbarzimmer schreit.

Obwohl ich bezweifle das sie vor 2000 Jahren schon Funkbissanzeiger hatten. :q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Normale Bissanzeiger und schlafen ???*



Pat 79 schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran das man am Wasser nicht ganz so feste schläft wie zu Hause im Bettchen.



Du vielleicht... Ich falle *nur* am Wasser in einem komateusen Tiefschlaf... Und das, wenn ich keine Run habe, auch mal über 8h lang!! Und vor allem: ohne Alk!!

Meine normale Schlafphase bewegt sich so zwischen 3-5h, auch am Wochende wenn ich zu Hause bin...


----------

